
Checksumming in filesystems, and why ZFS is doing it right - zdw
https://oshogbo.vexillium.org/blog/73/
======
aargh_aargh
I've been wondering for a while why blocks are used as the checksummed unit.
Why not files (since zfs/zpool breaks traditional layering anyway)?

~~~
pixl97
Because blocks, not files are duplicated across raid sets. If doing a 512kb
read of a 10tb file you dont want to have to check the entire thing.

------
BenjiWiebe
Cool, I'd never heard of the filesystem feature 'salf-healling'. Is using a
spell checker a forgotten skill?

